# LG also exhibits curved OLED-TV



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

“With a gentle inward flex, the entire screen surface is equidistant from the viewer’s eyes, removing the problem of screen-edge visual distortion and detail loss”

... isn't that a function of the distance of the viewer from the screen? so yes. there would be a sweet spot... but the screen being equidistant is only true at a single distance... a flat screen would be equidistant at infinite distance, though it would also be too small to see


----------

